
Tell HN: For all it's faults Facebook is priceless during civil unrest - sergiotapia
We&#x27;re in the process of overthrowing the corrupt narcopresident Evo Morales to the point he&#x27;s leaving for mexico in exile in a few hours.<p>Without Facebook communication between the people would have been impossible.<p>It&#x27;s made it so easy to share videos, messages, pictures and live feeds from down in the streets.<p>I&#x27;ve never seen my people so united with a clear message: Evo needs to leave.<p>I want to thank Facebook for their platform, they&#x27;ve helped us work towards freedom and democracy.
======
deogeo
Save your gratitude. There are many platforms that let you do that. The only
thing special about Facebook is that they are the most popular - and they
_got_ most popular by muscling out those other platforms. If it wasn't them,
someone else would take their place.

You're not thanking Apple, Samsung, LG, Nokia, etc., for making the phones
with which those videos are captured, are you? Why not? If only one of them
were left, after having killed its competition with underhanded means, would
you then be grateful to them?

------
hos234
That was the reaction after the Arab Spring too. Wael Ghonim(former Googler)
talked about how he used Facebook too and then the unintended consequences
after the euphoria faded -

[https://www.ted.com/talks/wael_ghonim_let_s_design_social_me...](https://www.ted.com/talks/wael_ghonim_let_s_design_social_media_that_drives_real_change)

Hope you guys learn from those lessons. And all the best.

~~~
sergiotapia
Very interesting talk, thank you!

